# Seeking Spycraft players in Utah



## wolfpunk (May 10, 2002)

I am looking to GC a spycraft game, at the moment I have 1 player, looking for two or three more.  Most likely depending on location, the sessions would be on the weekends, but if location is convenient, evenings during the week would work as well.


----------



## Bonehoard Taffer (May 17, 2002)

Wolfpunk,

where are you located?


----------



## wolfpunk (May 19, 2002)

Well, currently I am living in Orem, but as of next month I may be moving closer to SLC.  How about you?  If you want, send me an email at wolfpunk@hotmail.com with your details.


----------

